# Recommendation for sweetener free electrolyte mix?



## Globetrottngeek (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm going through an Invisalign treatment, which means I can't eat or drink anything (other than plain water) with my trays in. I'm looking for a bare minimum electrolyte mix to throw in my hydration pack to help with this Texan heat. No sweeteners of any kind.

What do y'all recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Globetrottngeek said:


> I'm going through an Invisalign treatment, which means I can't eat or drink anything (other than plain water) with my trays in. I'm looking for a bare minimum electrolyte mix to throw in my hydration pack to help with this Texan heat. No sweeteners of any kind.
> 
> What do y'all recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


These?? https://www.rei.com/product/823163/...lxMCebj-uxolH4BS8xwOlzaAtzUkfPxstzBoCGRjw_wcB


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you asked your orthodontist if you can just take out your trays for the duration of your rides?


----------



## Globetrottngeek (Jan 12, 2016)

Geralt said:


> Have you asked your orthodontist if you can just take out your trays for the duration of your rides?


I do have my first follow up appointment next week, so I'll see how I'm progressing and pass the question by them. I should wear them at least 22hrs a day. I usually ride for at least 1.5hrs (can go for 2.5 if I'm having fun) and try to get out at minimum twice a week (heat permitting, sometimes it's just not safe to ride). I'd imagine they'd not recommend it, but may not outright ban it.

Still, I'd be just as happy leaving them in and just finding a sugar free way to get my electrolytes. I'm used to stopping to pop out my trays, eating a protein bar, brush/rinse and popping them back in and riding on. I try to limit the amount of sugar I intake, cavities are no joke when doing Invisalign.

Side note: I've also been enjoying the effects of the Invisalign diet (can't snack between meals, not worth the hassle), so it's helping me lighten up for the climbs. Only on my third tray out of ten and already down 5lbs!


----------



## Globetrottngeek (Jan 12, 2016)

richwolf said:


> These?? https://www.rei.com/product/823163/...lxMCebj-uxolH4BS8xwOlzaAtzUkfPxstzBoCGRjw_wcB


Oooo... I have seen these before. I'll have to give them a try! Thanks!


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

The Invisalign website says to wear them 20 to 22 hours for best results. My wife just finished up with her Invisaligns a month or so ago. She was pretty good about sticking to the schedule, but I know there were times that she would forget to put them back in after a meal. Didn't seem to have any negative effects, but I guess it's possible it might have slowed down the process a bit.


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

HEED - Sports Energy Drink | Hammer Nutrition 
it does have stevia and xylitol in it, so not sure if it would work or not but I do like their product and customer service.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Not a big fan of Hammer because of their use of maltodextrin which is in almost all of their fuel and recovery drinks and also not a fan of artificial sweeteners.

Beyond some vitamins and b-12 and occasionally salt sticks I stay away from processed crap as much as I can.


----------

